# Slovene: prevzemnica, prevzemni list



## *cat*

Hello!

Can you please help me to find a translation for "prevzemnica" in "prevzemni list" - in English?
I don't have any idea.

Thank you.


----------



## Duya

You're the second person in two days which asks for postal-related translations -- are you working together? 

Is perhaps "postage statement" what you're looking for? See http://www.usps.com/forms/standardmail.htm. Even if it's not, try browsing other forms on the USPS website.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

"Acknowledgment of receipt" perhaps?


----------



## *cat*

I wasn't thinking about anything about post ... Maybe I didn't ask my question correct ... I'm sorry.
I'm looking for a term that the company or shop uses when they recieve ordered things or materials and they store them in their storehouse - for the further sale. Any clearer? Like you're selling tomatoes and you just got them from your supplier and you need to make a document that's proves that happened, before you can sell them and also to know your own stocks. Oh, I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Majalj

Handover receipt?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Based on the context given in post #4, this may be it:

*goods receipt*

"Official document issued by a port, shed, warehouse or shipping terminal operator to acknowledge receipt of items listed in it under customary or specified terms and conditions."

(Definition from businessdictionary.com)


----------



## sokol

I think what you are looking for is a "shipping list" - or "packing list" or something like that ("shipping list" is used even when the goods aren't "shipped" over the ocean as "shipment" in general just means delivery).


----------



## *cat*

Maybe Slovene definition will help:

- prevzemnica = listina, ki navaja vsebino prejete pošiljke; prevzemnica omogoča prevzem blaga na izbrano skladišče ter vse spremljajoče operacije;  s prevzemnico prevzamemo blago na skladišče količinsko in vrednostno. Blago, ki ga prevzemamo, je lahko namenjeno nadaljni prodaji, predelavi, lahko je to potrošni material, osnovna sredstva, ...

- prevzemni list = dokument, ki povečuje zalogo. Tvorimo ga na podlagi dobaviteljeve dobavnice oz. računa. Napišemo ga ob prejemu blaga v skladišče


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

In that case, sokol's suggestion ("packing list/slip") is probably what you are looking for.


----------



## sokol

A shipping list, or packing slip or whatever, does not necessarily also give the price and value of an order but it contains essentially the information you've given, Cat.

The thing is - you're not talking about the invoice here but at the document on which the invoice is based: this essentially is the shipping list. (Note, some firms do not make that distinction and deliver goods with an invoice - in that case, invoice and shipping list/packing slip/... are the same document.)


----------

